
The world expected a Chinese tech takeover. Alibaba can't even conquer Vietnam - ValentineC
https://www.wsj.com/articles/for-chinas-tech-giants-success-stops-at-the-border-11568043193?mod=rsswn
======
HillaryBriss
just a quick note: the US couldn't conquer Vietnam either

